# Safe paint to use on a horse?



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

Looking at ideas for a Halloween costume for my horse for our Halloween cutting show - anyone know of a safe type of paint I can use on my horse? I'm assuming anything water based, but I don't want to just assume. Ideally maybe a paint marker, as it will be easier to draw on him with. Thanks!


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

Water color or kids paint. It needs to be safe for people, along with being on the skin. Also water washable.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Crayola tempera paint is what we used to use as kids. Sounds fun!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

We used color hairspray (like costume hair spray) on our horses during the rodeo. It worked (and was bright!!) on a black, red roan, grey, brown, and Pali!

Ill try to find some pics to post


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I actually use manic panic dye on dogs and I'm sure it would be fine on horses too LOL








Dying her as a frog next for halloween



















Never had any issue with it on dogs! Not sure if the whole dying thing is what you want to do though. I also use these blowpens on dogs for little touch ups...that would probably be just fine on horses too


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

I use washable, non-toxic tempura paint at my horse camps, works great, never had any problems with it


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

My friend runs a horse camp and uses tempera paint as well. Depending on the costume, I prefer colored hairspray maybe with some hand painting for touch up/small details (particularly for something like a zebra or all-over pattern) which I've heard works fabulously! Someone way back used some sort of non-toxic black grease on the face of a gray horse for the zebra costume but not sure which kind. In any case, there'd better be pictures!!!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I used Crayola paint from walmart for this:

Make sure it dries though, you can see where the reins rubbed. (Blowdryer works)


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

^^ I hope you don't mind but I'm totally going to borrow that idea for Halloween SorrelHorse, except in black paint on my white horse (and a grim reaper costume for myself!!)


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm looking at painting him to be a giraffe - not sure if that is going to be too hard and time consuming though! It looks like the Crayola paint may be my best option...


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

It took us about 40 minutes to do my skeleton, if that helps your decision at all. lol

I suggest getting a big bottle, a pan, and a big sponge brush. Works better than normal brushes or those little bottles. We used one 16oz bottle.

And drift, feel free to steal! lol!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you!

That does give me a good idea, but I'm still going to try to do it.

I think someone else at the barn is doing rainbow bright on their white horse, but I wanted something scary! (or moderately horror themed lol)


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

evilamc said:


> I actually use manic panic dye on dogs and I'm sure it would be fine on horses too LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manic Panic dye is actually bad for people too! It ruins the hair, I know because my friend and I have both dyed our hair with it. Plus I wouldn't dye a horse! It seems cruel to me, like that one YouTube video where a girl gets a pink pony as a birthday present. Any water based paints are fine, just make sure you buy some that are a little more thick than watery so you can get the color on right. 
-Experience


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

What about Temporary Hair chalk for humans? They sell it on ebay.


----------

